# Plumbing a pedestal sink?



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

I am in the process of trying to install a pedestal sink in my bathroom. Nothing comes with it with any kind of specs or suggestion of the install. There is a hole in the center of the column like you could run the drain straight up the center of it. However it doesnt appear to me that there would be proper angles of enough room to put the p-trap in there to be concealed? Shoule it be run through the floor? Or out the wall? Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_3d_index.asp?page_id=35749931


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

You definitely want it through the wall. My builder did our powder room with the drain in wall but supply through the floor. I ended up re-routing them back into the wall (along with the toilet supply) and patching the hardwood.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_...ge_id=35749931 
__________________

See!! It's just that easy!

Yeah right...now you know why Plumbers get $30.00 an hour!


----------

